# Favourite not popular guitarist?



## Bentaycanada (Jun 6, 2020)

When I’m asked about my favourite guitarists, I tend to go to my more obvious choices: John Petrucci, Eric Johnson, Steve Vai, Paul Gilbert.....

Then I got thinking about other guitarists that I love, but are less talked about.

What are some of your favourite not popular guitarists out there?

I’ll start!

Scott Hull (Pig Destroyer, Agoraphobic Nosebleed).

He’s awesome. He’s been pushing the envelope of technical metal and grind core for over 20 years, he’s great with grooves, and he’s highly underrated. IMO, he’s been at the forefront of modern metal and music technology for years.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 6, 2020)

Josh Travis for sure!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 6, 2020)

Josh Elmore from Cattle Decapitation 

The quality of early recordings don't do his playing or tone any justice, which is incredibly unfortunate. He's always been killer live. 

Zac Joe formerly of Cephalic Carnage

I always dug how versatile his playing could be. He wasn't a shredder or anything, but his leads were fun and memorable. Just a solid player overall. 

I'm sure I'll think of some others.


----------



## kyleganger (Jun 6, 2020)

Mine has to be Deron Miller.
The guitar work on Foreign Objects was pretty sick for the time and obviously the riff in CKY was cool.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Jun 7, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Josh Elmore from Cattle Decapitation
> 
> The quality of early recordings don't do his playing or tone any justice, which is incredibly unfortunate. He's always been killer live.
> 
> ...



That’s funny, as soon as I read Cattle Decapitation, I thought “ooh, what about Cephalic Carnage?”


----------



## oracles (Jun 7, 2020)

Brian Eschbach - he's the corner stone of TBDM and his riffs are IT. Thoroughly under rated. 

Rob Milley (Neuraxis, Akurion) dude writes incredible tech death, absolutely love his riff style, neither of his bands have gotten enough credit.

Josh Elmore - dude is MONSTER player. 

Erik Rutan - a DM legend and not widely appreciated enough for what an insane guitar player he really is. I have never seen ANYONE with a pick attack like his. 

Terrence Hobbs - again, not widely enough appreciated as a player. Like Rutan he's a legend in DM, but his riffs and picking hand control are not nearly talked about enough.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jun 7, 2020)

Rob Arnold (ex Chimera)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 7, 2020)

kyleganger said:


> Mine has to be Deron Miller.
> The guitar work on Foreign Objects was pretty sick for the time and obviously the riff in CKY was cool.



Yeah, the CKY guys don't get thier due. Great, inventive writing chops and solid riffs for days.


----------



## Deep Blue (Jun 7, 2020)

First that comes to mind for me is Leon Macey of Mithras. He's wrote some of my favourite riffs in death metal and I find his leads to be really creative and sometimes chaotic/unorthodox, which I love in death metal. He also does spacy ambient stuff that I sometimes would not have suspected was done with a guitar had I not know otherwise, and it's all over their discography.

Some sweet guest solo action:


RIFFS:


----------



## Deep Blue (Jun 7, 2020)

oracles said:


> Erik Rutan - a DM legend and not widely appreciated enough for what an insane guitar player he really is. I have never seen ANYONE with a pick attack like his.
> 
> Terrence Hobbs - again, not widely enough appreciated as a player. Like Rutan he's a legend in DM, but his riffs and picking hand control are not nearly talked about enough.



Definitely need to second these two. Both also huge inspirations for me, their technique blows me away. When I listen to Liege of Inveracity I always have a hard time thinking of something better in the genre. I can think of a lot of stuff I'd put beside it, but nothing obviously better, for me.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Jun 7, 2020)

Buzz Osbourne. Not the most technical guy on the planet, but he's a riff writing motherfucker.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 7, 2020)

Steve Gaines


Roy Clark


Leon Rhodes


After trying to play some country lead stuff, I kinda get the saying about going to country when you get tired of metal.


----------



## Gunnar (Jun 7, 2020)

I think Marcos Mena from the band Standards hasn't gotten nearly enough attention yet. His guitar playing is incredibly unique and has developed a lot of interesting techniques. He should be in the same conversations as other modern players like Tosin or Josh Martin from Little Tybee.


----------



## mastapimp (Jun 7, 2020)

Jordan Ziff (saw him as 2nd guitarist on Marty Friedman's tours, now in Ratt) - not really a household name, but is amazingly skilled.

Kevin Hufnagel from his solo work and Gorguts. His Halloween EPs are pretty great if you haven't checked them out. 

Sylvain Coudret and David Andersson from Soilwork. I don't know if they get as much attention as Wichers and Frenning did back in the day...did a great job filling their shoes for the last several releases.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 7, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> Jordan Ziff (saw him as 2nd guitarist on Marty Friedman's tours, now in Ratt) - not really a household name, but is amazingly skilled.



Ratt's still around?


----------



## mastapimp (Jun 7, 2020)

BornToLooze said:


> Ratt's still around?


Yes, last seen in a Geico commercial.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 7, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> Yes, last seen in a Geico commercial.



Oh, how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 7, 2020)

I know they’re more known now, but the guys from Protest the Hero. Just nonstop on almost every track.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 7, 2020)

a2c of Mintjam and G5 Project


----------



## Avedas (Jun 7, 2020)

Definitely Dave Martone.



Dude is incredibly technical and musical at the same time. Last time I saw him he was opening for Satriani, which is pretty much a perfect fit. He's been putting out instrumental guitar albums for at least 20 years now.

He's from my neighborhood back in Canada as well and I used to see him at tiny clinics at the local stores. The first time I heard him was when he did a clinic with Jennifer Batten and the audience was just me and about 5 other people. Really cool guy on top of being a monster player.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 7, 2020)

Josh Christian from Toxik
Jim Matheos and Frank Aresti from Fates Warning
Chris DeGarmo and Michael Wilton from Queensryche
Þórarinn Guðnason From Agent Fresco


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 7, 2020)

Ariel Posen
Greg Koch
Mendel
Stepehen Taranto
Sam Maghette (Magic Sam)
Kirk Fletcher
Josh Smith
Marcus King
Mattias Eklundh


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 7, 2020)

Matt Sotelo of Decrepit Birth

Just a great all around death metal guitarist who isn't afraid to get technical or jazzy while still fitting the material perfectly. That might not sound that interesting in 2020, but he's practically the Paul Waggoner of hardcore-free death metal. Beautiful tone live too.


----------



## brector (Jun 7, 2020)

Gunnar said:


> I think Marcos Mena from the band Standards hasn't gotten nearly enough attention yet. His guitar playing is incredibly unique and has developed a lot of interesting techniques. He should be in the same conversations as other modern players like Tosin or Josh Martin from Little Tybee.



Thanks for introducing, I am liking it


----------



## Bdtunn (Jun 7, 2020)

The dudes from allegaeon


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 7, 2020)

greg from Allegaeon. Super underrated. He's a killer writer and player. Super technical lead work and delicate classical compositions.
AJ Minette from The Human Abstract. 
Same as greg, he just never gets enough cred.His playing, writing and composition skills on their last album was so goood.

Mathieu and Patrick from Augury. Literally never hear anything about them. They can write brutal tech death and then seamlessly blend in classical elements along with opera.


----------



## fps (Jun 7, 2020)

Graham Coxon. Absolutely incredible songwriter and guitarist. Blur are obviously immensely popular, but he's not mentioned much in a lot of guitarist circles, at least ones I move in. Real craft.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm not sure if he fits the "not popular" definition, but Per Nilsson is my absolute favorite player of all time.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jun 7, 2020)

Tom Warrior
Doyle
Kyle Toucher
Douglas Pearce
Michael Gira
Greg Ginn
Anthony Roberts


----------



## CerealKiller (Jun 7, 2020)

Outside of the usual suspects, I'm a huge fan of Joe Haley, Karl Sanders, and Michael Lee Firkins. Not that they're particularly obscure.


----------



## Descent (Jun 7, 2020)

Tommy Vetterli (Coroner)


Dan "Chewy" Mongrain


----------



## FancyFish (Jun 7, 2020)

Jesse Doreen, formerly of Counterparts
Kurt Ballou of Converge
Luc Lemay of Gorguts
Colin Marston also of Gorguts and Krallice
Spencer Hazard of Full of Hell
Robby and Cameron of The Contortionist
Thomas Erak of The Fall of Troy
TBH I don't know what's popular and not popular in terms of guitar music


----------



## shadowlife (Jun 7, 2020)

Probably this guy:


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 7, 2020)

More people know about his guitar model than his playing, Les Paul:


----------



## Kwert (Jun 7, 2020)

I guess all these guys are fairly popular in their respective scenes, but I don't see them get mentioned a lot around here, or I've just been blind to it.

Dan Mongrain of Martyr (and now Voivod)
Jon Levasseur formerly of Cryptopsy
Rafael Bittencourt of Angra
Luke Roberts of Thantifaxath, Ayahuasca and Gargoyl
Andre Olbrich of Blind Guardian
Bobby Bray of The Locust
Ichirou Agata of Melt Banana
Blasphemer of Aura Noir (formerly in Mayhem, now also in Vltimas)
Wayne Krantz


----------



## InHiding (Jun 7, 2020)

Shawn Lane is surprisingly rarely mentioned in my experience.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 7, 2020)

Nick Sampson from I Am Abomination


----------



## budda (Jun 7, 2020)

Emil werstler, lyle watt, our own @Bloody_Inferno and robb cappalletto.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jun 7, 2020)

David Maxim Micic, please. Definitely a unique and talented individual as far as guitar and writing goes in my opinion.


----------



## Metropolis (Jun 7, 2020)

Is Nick Johnston unpopular anymore?

Marco Sfogli is another player I like who is not mentioned too often.

Matias Kupiainen from Stratovarius and Teemu Mäntysaari from Wintersun will always be my favorite not popular finnish metal guitarists.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 7, 2020)

Shaune Kelley from Dim Mak and Robert Vigna from Immolation. Although, both bands are popular in the death metal genre, those 2 guitar players aren't really singled out for what they have done.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 7, 2020)

Bruce Bouillet
Thomas McRocklin
Joe Holmes
CC Deville
Mick Mars
Billy Duffy
J Yuenger
Dweezil Zappa
Tracey G
Justin Broadrick
Mille Petrozza


----------



## Bentaycanada (Jun 7, 2020)

fps said:


> Graham Coxon. Absolutely incredible songwriter and guitarist. Blur are obviously immensely popular, but he's not mentioned much in a lot of guitarist circles, at least ones I move in. Real craft.



He’s a friend of my dads. I once told him Jim Root from Slipknot loved him, and he replied “what, the Wombles of Metal?!”


----------



## gunch (Jun 7, 2020)

James Murphy

Brian Patton (Soilent Green)


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jun 7, 2020)

Rune Erikkson (Blasphemer)
Ihsahn
Devin Townsend (well known but people never talk about his guitar skills)
Daniel Ash
Robert Smith
Robin Guthrie


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jun 7, 2020)

Bob Vigna from Immolation. 



The beginning of this record Here in After is such a underrated record and the lead playing on this song is insane. It may not be technical by the "stay tech" modern day player but for me, the melody and composition and overall sadness and pain it conveys is better to me than most modern day leads. Just my opinion. 

Also Bob and crew are nice as fuck and have been around forever and never brought out a bad record. Once again my opinion.


----------



## mastapimp (Jun 7, 2020)

Forgot to mention Terry Syrek in my post earlier... Discovered the dude in one of those Jason Becker tribute CDs I picked up about 20 years ago. He's suffering from focal dystonia recently, so he's been out of the spotlight. Worth checking out for shred fans. Decent songwriter as well.


----------



## Kwert (Jun 7, 2020)

budda said:


> Emil werstler, lyle watt, our own @Bloody_Inferno and robb cappalletto.




Nice to see you mention Robb. He was a friend of mine growing up and was always a killer player. His new solo record is pretty badass.



This track features a killer guest solo from Aaron Marshall.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 7, 2020)

Dylan Carlson has always been pushing the boundaries of guitar texture and arrangement.



 

Though he's technically popular by association with RHCP, I feel like John Frusciante's solo work and work with other bands doesn't get the attention it deserves. 





Wata


----------



## fps (Jun 8, 2020)

Bentaycanada said:


> He’s a friend of my dads. I once told him Jim Root from Slipknot loved him, and he replied “what, the Wombles of Metal?!”



Hahahaha that's incredible. So he's a legend of a person as well, good to know. #meetyourheroes


----------



## fps (Jun 8, 2020)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Dylan Carlson has always been pushing the boundaries of guitar texture and arrangement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love the Frusciante and Wata shouts. Both great players with fantastic tones that suit their bands perfectly. Excited to see what RHCP do now Frusciante's back, they were in legacy mode with the Klinghoffer, even though he's clearly an excellent player and contributed a lot, Frusciante is part of the band's soul.


----------



## Sammy J (Jun 8, 2020)

Not sure how revered Vogg is around these parts, obviously well respected in his genre, but he’s an absolute beast and a riff machine.


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 8, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> Bruce Bouillet
> Thomas McRocklin
> Joe Holmes
> CC Deville
> ...



I was gonna say CC Deville and Mick Mars. Severely underrated for some reason.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 8, 2020)

Shawn Lane is an obvious pick for me. I feel like his genius was just beyond anything we've ever heard.

Tony Macalpine, Bill Connors and Derryl Gabel are fantastic fusion guitarists. People often see Macalpine as a rock / metal shredder gut but he is way, way better than that.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 8, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> I was gonna say CC Deville and Mick Mars. Severely underrated for some reason.


I guess the bands they are both in & the media circus that comes with that, especially with Motley and Poisons position for some reason as the worst example of Glam Rock's excess..... shame that over shadows how good they both are, even if some of it is self inflected (CC DeVille!)

I forgot off my original list Harry Cody from Shotgun Messiah, he also did alot of guitar work for Stu Hamm's solo releases back in the day. Just an epic player


----------



## Metropolis (Jun 8, 2020)

Not too popular I guess, Greg Howe. 


Lately from heavier side of things I've been amazed about tightness of Mikael Almgren from Soreption.


----------



## gunch (Jun 8, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> Not too popular I guess, Greg Howe.
> 
> 
> Lately from heavier side of things I've been amazed about tightness of Mikael Almgren from Soreption.




The setup on that Daemoness looks godly


----------



## Nicki (Jun 8, 2020)

Isaac Delahaye. He's #1 on the list of "I'm inspired by" guitarists.


----------



## Strobe (Jun 8, 2020)

Ignazio Di Salvo


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 8, 2020)

Osamu Susuki
Jim Johnston
Zack Tempest


----------



## kamello (Jun 8, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> I know they’re more known now, but the guys from Protest the Hero. Just nonstop on almost every track.



dude Im learning some PTH songs now and they are up there with some of the hardest shit I've tried to play. Still can't believe they wrote Kezia while still being at highschool



Señor Voorhees said:


> David Maxim Micic, please. Definitely a unique and talented individual as far as guitar and writing goes in my opinion.


David is insane, awesome phrasing and great tones. His solo in Daydreamers is just perfect <3 
Saw him live last year and it was so sweet to see him almost in tears with the warm reception he had here in Chile 


some other guitarrists that come to mind are

Brandon Ewing of Eternity Forever


and not exactly "not-popular" (atleast in the progmetal/dj0nt scene) but Jakub Zytecki for me is hands down the most complete guitarist at the moment


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 8, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> I guess the bands they are both in & the media circus that comes with that, especially with Motley and Poisons position for some reason as the worst example of Glam Rock's excess..... shame that over shadows how good they both are, even if some of it is self inflected (CC DeVille!)
> 
> I forgot off my original list Harry Cody from Shotgun Messiah, he also did alot of guitar work for Stu Hamm's solo releases back in the day. Just an epic player






Metropolis said:


> Not too popular I guess, Greg Howe.
> 
> 
> Lately from heavier side of things I've been amazed about tightness of Mikael Almgren from Soreption.





Nobody can play this clean! I call fake. These people are miming to midi tracks like Rings of Saturn. jk


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 8, 2020)

DiezelMonster said:


> Bob Vigna from Immolation.
> 
> The beginning of this record Here in After is such a underrated record and the lead playing on this song is insane. It may not be technical by the "stay tech" modern day player but for me, the melody and composition and overall sadness and pain it conveys is better to me than most modern day leads. Just my opinion.



Bob's guitar solos really got better with each passing album.

His solos for Lost passion from their Close to a world below album really shines. At 2:11 and 3:47. Love how it's just driving into your ear and how the last solo (3:47) has a, "don't go away, we have more coming" vibe to it.



IMHO, this song (The struggle of hope and horror) has Bob's best guitar solo work. Because it's a instrumental, I would imagine Bob had more freedom to showcase his guitar solo skills.


----------



## Necris (Jun 8, 2020)

Diego Sanchez of Disgorge, after Terrence Hobbs his riffing style sticks out in my head as probably being responsible for the current sound of the brutal death subgenre.

Wintherr of Paysage D'Hiver; he's just a good songwriter and achieves a lot through the development of simple riffs over the course of a song.


----------



## fps (Jun 8, 2020)

Descent said:


> Tommy Vetterli (Coroner)
> 
> 
> Dan "Chewy" Mongrain




Chewy is phenomenal. I love what he does, it is so clear he is influenced heavily by Voivod and Piggy, and he also has his own melodic sensibilities on top of that, he's fantastic for Voivod.


----------



## akinari (Jun 8, 2020)

Robert from SAMO, Scott and Andrew from Black Sheep Wall, Todd from Starkweather, Justin from Godflesh, Rob from Neuraxis, Markus from Eucharist, Toby and Ron from Kayo Dot, Garrett from Flourishing, Jeff from Will Haven, Dario from Ritual Chamber, Justin from Unwound, Matt and Tim from Hum, Dan from Depswa, +1s to Mille, Bob Vigna, and Shaune Kelley.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 8, 2020)

Kit Wray from Into The Moat

Absolutely stupid good and clean tech metal player. His playing was dissonant and jazzy but still listenable in a metalcore band. I always thought he was a better Ben Weinman. I wonder what he's up to now?


----------



## Randy (Jun 8, 2020)

Sorry if I'm repeating anyone else but definitely Harry K. Cody from Kingpin/Shotgun Messiah. Super flavorful, unique playing style and a real shame he didn't do anything that hit the big time.


----------



## gunch (Jun 8, 2020)

underated down-pick god Diego Sanchez



Also Shaune Kelly


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 8, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> Lately from heavier side of things I've been amazed about tightness of Mikael Almgren from Soreption.




He's great, but man I wish Anton was still in the band.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 11, 2020)

Vito Bratta


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 11, 2020)

Michael Leo Valeri, from The Afterimage / Brand of Sacrifice / Earthshatter
and Erik Bickerstaffe, from Loathe. Both of these guys are ridiculously interesting players and I could listen to their stuff for days.


----------



## akinari (Jun 11, 2020)

gunch said:


>




Can you believe Steve from Human Remains almost ended up playing with them shortly before they recorded that album and broke his thumb? Life is pain. Shaune's amazing.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jun 11, 2020)

He is not a flashy guitar player and I would not say he is _un_-popular but I have always loved Stef Carpenter from the Deftones. He has a style, killer riffs, killer tones and I do not think he gets the credit he deserves.


----------



## lewis (Jun 11, 2020)

Rob Arnold - Chimaira.

Him and Matt Devries had an awesome chemistry and were massively underrated riff and songwriters


----------



## Frostbite (Jun 11, 2020)

Pierre and Quentin from Kadinja are fucking nuts. Recently discovered them and I'm not a massive fan of the vocals but the guitar work is amazing



The outro riff puts me in stank face every time


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2020)

Josh Middleton (Sylosis, now Architects) 
-Havent seen him mentioned yet but a monster player and a really solid riff writer. I'm so glad he's in Architects now. Tom Searle was amazing at what he did but they couldn't have picked a better guy to replace him. 

Ryan Siew from Polaris as well. The dude writes crazy good riffs and has technique for days. An absolute monster player for his age.


----------



## Nag (Jun 12, 2020)

I dunno if the ones I'll mention all fit "not popular" but I'd say they're not famous "for themselves" and/or not specifically for their guitar abilities.

- Niklas Sundin and Martin Henriksson of Dark Tranquillity : seriously, some of the riffage on Damage Done, Character and Fiction is rough as hell to play ("Final Resistance", "Through Smudged Lenses", to quote just two)
- Anders Björler of At The Gates : you've heard "Blinded By Fear", right ? Many, many times ? Well, listen to it again now with the knowledge that he friggin' _downpicked_ that stuff. Martin Larsson (the other guitarist) mentions that in the Making Of for that album, literally saying he can't play that fast. "I can't downpick 8ths at 250 bpm". O rly ?
- Jon Nödtveidt of Dissection : he's mostly known for getting into stupid cult shit that landed him in prison and made him kill himself after realizing HE was responsible for "Reinkaos", but seriously, look at some tabs of SOTLB songs. There's sequences of _very fast_ trempicking _of chords_ and it goes on for like 2-3 minutes with no breaks, with string skips and all that stuff. Go ahead and play that, live every other night, for an hour, while singing on top.

Technically, we could talk about thrash riffers that aren't in Metallica/Megadeth/Slayer for a while, death metal guitarists (and now the whole wave of batshit insane tech death guys) who aren't in the most famous bands, black metal guitarists (look up some Keep Of Kalessin stuff, they're MAD) who aren't in the most famous bands, power metal shredders who aren't in the most famous bands... let's be honest. Playing most of metal is REALLY hard. We could list almost anyone in here and they'd have deserved their spot.


----------



## Nag (Jun 12, 2020)

ImNotAhab said:


> He is not a flashy guitar player and I would not say he is _un_-popular but I have always loved Stef Carpenter from the Deftones. He has a style, killer riffs, killer tones and I do not think he gets the credit he deserves.



"Engine #9" is one of my frequent "random noodle moments" songs.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 12, 2020)

Two words:

Jeff

Waters.


----------



## gunch (Jun 14, 2020)

Steven Funderburk


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 14, 2020)

Ty Tabor. Somehow STILL doesn't get the recognition he deserves. 

I know Billy Talent is a massive band, but Ian D'Sa doesn't get much recognition either. He's not a shredder, but his rhythm parts are insaaaane. 

Ol Drake from Evile. Smooth and clean.


----------



## feilong29 (Jun 15, 2020)

Greg Burgess - Allegaeon. I took some personal lessons from him. He is a stellar guy and phenomenal guitar player.
Marco Sfogli - I'm not so much into the shreddy stuff, but he is definitely worth the mention and checking out. 
Brandon 'Ando' Washington - Formerly of Incipience. He is one of the prog-hop pioneers and whom I take a lot of current, personal inspiration from. 
Mamoru Goriku - He is a badass solo artist from here in Japan. He is shreddy, melodic and have a lot of "feeling" in his playing and he puts on a damn good live performance!


----------



## broj15 (Jun 16, 2020)

Jamie Behar's playing in Off Minor is top notch imo. Perfect combination of the raw chaotic energy of hardcore & grind with the structure & precision of jazz & prog, and extremely fluid transitions between loud almost cacophonous riffs into noodly math rock inspired sections. Oh yeah, he also handles vocal duties while playing these riffs. I know I've posted this record on here before, but I never get tired of it so I'll keep posting it:




Might sound like a wierd comparison, but if you ever wondered what Rush would sound like if they were a punk band then this is probably the closest you'll ever get.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 17, 2020)

The amount of Immolation, Disgorge, and death metal in general in this thread makes me happy. Didn't know there were this many brutal dm fans in this neck of the woods.


----------



## gunch (Jun 17, 2020)

Doug Cerrito, half of the madness from Breeding the Spawn, Pierced and Despise the Sun and than Hate Eternal’s Conquering the Throne come from him. 
I’ll look up his song credits and post some when I’m at my PC


----------



## r33per (Jun 17, 2020)

John Mitchell, *Frost. That solo in Black Light Machine is outstanding.

Dave Bainbridge. The guy had great feel, great chops, wrote songs you could almost class as prog-folk.


----------



## Indigenous (Jun 17, 2020)

Tom Monda from Thank You Scientist.


----------



## xzacx (Jun 17, 2020)

Dave Suzuki from Vital Remains. Ridiculously good guitarist AND bass player AND drummer.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jun 17, 2020)

Robbie Robertson
Peter Green
Tom Scholz
Chris Poland
Izzy Stradlin
Chris DeGarmo
Satchel


----------



## MFB (Jun 18, 2020)

Indigenous said:


> Tom Monda from Thank You Scientist.



Hell to the fucking yeah for these guys.

I'll add Will Swan to the list too, watching his Kiesel playthroughs, dude makes his shit look easy


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 18, 2020)

Chris DeGarmo (obviously), Akira Takasaki, and Ronni Le Tekro. Anyone got a Boss BF-2 they don't need anymore? I wanna try it as a boost. Lol


----------



## Science_Penguin (Jun 18, 2020)

Juron Melisov from Epidemia.

Went back to my obscure Power Metal playlist from years ago and I forgot how much I enjoyed this guy's music. Some of the better solos I've ever heard if only cause they're melodic enough to be memorable.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jun 18, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Chris DeGarmo (obviously)


Chris and Michael Wilton are up there with guys like K.K. Downing and Glenn Tipton, and Dave Murray and Adrian Smith for best dual metal guitarists IMHO.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 18, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Chris and Michael Wilton are up there with guys like K.K. Downing and Glenn Tipton, and Dave Murray and Adrian Smith for best dual metal guitarists IMHO.


It is amazing to me how much stuff Murray and Smith used on those early Maiden records to get those tones.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jun 18, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It is amazing to me how much stuff Murray and Smith used on those early Maiden records to get those tones.


Found this. I never knew that they both used more gear than I initially thought.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 18, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Found this. I never knew that they both used more gear than I initially thought.


I probably have something with better documented album by album gear, though Woody Tone is almost always top notch regardless.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jun 18, 2020)

I can’t believe I haven’t seen his name. 

Chuck Schuldiner

/thread


----------



## gunch (Jun 18, 2020)

beerandbeards said:


> I can’t believe I haven’t seen his name.
> 
> Chuck Schuldiner
> 
> /thread



Chuck isn’t underrated though 

and this is coming from someone who thinks Chuck is daddy


----------



## Niccho (Jun 18, 2020)

Not sure if underrated, but sure as hell doesn't get enough mentions: Charlie Griffiths of Haken.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jun 18, 2020)

gunch said:


> Chuck isn’t underrated though
> 
> and this is coming from someone who thinks Chuck is daddy



I don’t feel like like a lot of people talk about Chuck. At least I don’t see it. Regardless he is my inspiration of guitar


----------



## Harry (Jun 18, 2020)

gunch said:


> Chuck isn’t underrated though
> 
> and this is coming from someone who thinks Chuck is daddy



This thread has gone the way it did on TheGearPage, in that it's become more of a "Guitarists you like" than anything much to do with the actual premise of the thread. Once we start naming some of the most legendary guitarists of particular genres, it becomes a bit pointless.


----------



## Enter Paradox (Jun 19, 2020)

I have always leaned towards the heavyweights in hard rock i.e Mike Mushok (Staind, Saint Asonia), Clint Lowery and John Connolly from Sevendust (both put out awesome solo projects and they sing incredibly well too)

Currently I'm really into Sam Vallen's playing in Caligula's Horse, top notch


----------



## MFB (Jun 19, 2020)

I don't see them mentioned on here a lot given the more heavy nature of our libraries, but let's also give a shoutout for the symphonic metal dudes like Emppu Vuorinen (Nightwish), Jani Liimatainen (Sonata Arctica), and Luca Turilli (Rhapsody)


----------



## Wildebeest (Jun 22, 2020)

IMO Josh Martin is the best modern "tappy" guitarist. His use of progressive guitar techniques is so much more tasteful and musical than almost everyone else out there right now. You can really tell that him and Tosin were buddies and challenged each other to grow.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know Billy Talent is a massive band, but Ian D'Sa doesn't get much recognition either. He's not a shredder, but his rhythm parts are insaaaane.


Absolutely dude.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 22, 2020)

Harry said:


> This thread has gone the way it did on TheGearPage, in that it's become more of a "Guitarists you like" than anything much to do with the actual premise of the thread. Once we start naming some of the most legendary guitarists of particular genres, it becomes a bit pointless.



Yeah, like half the guys mentioned in here have signature gear available at Guitar Center.


----------



## BeyonThe7thSeal (Jun 28, 2020)

He may not be “underrated” per say, but I always felt that Gary Holt never gets enough love, same with Rick Hunolt. Craig Locicero as well.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 29, 2020)

Wildebeest said:


> IMO Josh Martin is the best modern "tappy" guitarist. His use of progressive guitar techniques is so much more tasteful and musical than almost everyone else out there right now. You can really tell that him and Tosin were buddies and challenged each other to grow.
> 
> 
> Absolutely dude.



Huge fan of Josh Martin. Saw them years ago before they came out with their newest album, right on the back of For Distant Viewing. They had a rough version of Still More Like Jason back then and I think it got the whole crowd dancing when they went into the break for that song. While I've heard the stories of Josh and Tosin knowing each other, Josh has said a few times that this dude was one of his bigger influences and it shows. Or at least I'm pretty sure he did. It's been years since I've really followed him closely so I could be wrong lol.



In any case, definitely an underrated guitarist. Hell, Little Tybee as a whole are all pretty. Brock has an incredible voice and I can safely say he's the real deal as well when it comes to performing live, as they all are. It makes me really happy to see bands as experimental as them getting some traction. Gives me some hope for modern music.


----------



## Zeus1907 (Jun 29, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> Jordan Ziff (saw him as 2nd guitarist on Marty Friedman's tours, now in Ratt) - not really a household name, but is amazingly skilled.
> 
> Kevin Hufnagel from his solo work and Gorguts. His Halloween EPs are pretty great if you haven't checked them out.
> 
> Sylvain Coudret and David Andersson from Soilwork. I don't know if they get as much attention as Wichers and Frenning did back in the day...did a great job filling their shoes for the last several releases.


 

I second Hufnagel; also Ziff, he’s a great rock/classic metal player. I first saw him in his old/first band back in the mid 2000’s. Even then he was a polished guitarist, Age of Evil.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 29, 2020)

Jordan is great. First video I saw of him was demoing George Lynch's Dragon wah.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 30, 2020)

Zim Zum, formerly of Marilyn Manson. Mechanical Animals had some tasty riffs and the lead work on Fundamentally Loathsome is my favorite moment on the album. I think Zim was the best guitarist Manson ever had.







Infernus from Gorgoroth is an influence of mine who creeps into my playing style in a way I don't even notice often until I listen to his music. There's just something to be said about a guitarist who just knows what to do and when to do it. Despite him being a black metal guitarist his style is what I would call tasteful.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 30, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Zim Zum, formerly of Marilyn Manson. Mechanical Animals had some tasty riffs and the lead work on Fundamentally Loathsome is my favorite moment on the album. I think Zim was the best guitarist Manson ever had.



Did Zim play on Portrait?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 30, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Did Zim play on Portrait?


Nope. He only played on Mechanical Animals


----------



## Manurack (Jun 30, 2020)

First one that comes to mind is Joe Bonamassa - he's a modern day Blues king!

Also Ron Bumblefoot Thal had an incredible guitar solo on a fretless guitar on the Sons of Apollo track "Alive" skip to 3:15 for the solo.


Rob Arnold of Chimaira is sick. Josh Middleton is a beast. Jared James Nichols, Prince is an absolute shredder, John Frusciante, Ken Susi and Buz McGrath of Unearth, and Jacky Vincent from Falling in Reverse really surprised me - he's shreddy as fuck!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 30, 2020)

Manurack said:


> First one that comes to mind is Joe Bonamassa - he's a modern day Blues king!
> 
> Also Ron Bumblefoot Thal had an incredible guitar solo on a fretless guitar on the Sons of Apollo track "Alive" skip to 3:15 for the solo.
> 
> ...




Most of them are popular guitarists.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 1, 2020)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> a2c of Mintjam and G5 Project




Just to add to the fallacy, sure, probably 12 people including myself have heard of this guy, but he has 2 signature guitars. 

But to add constructively, I'm putting Yas Nomura.



Been on the circuit of a new batch of LA session musicians, and usually plays second fiddle to Al Joseph and Mateus Asato. But he's a monster player who can keep up just as well as both of them, be it guitar or bass. Though he does have 31k IG followers, which is considered popular nowadays.



budda said:


> our own @Bloody_Inferno



Now THAT is an unpopular choice.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 1, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Did Zim play on Portrait?


It was Daisy Berkowitz who was on Manson's Antichrist as well as Smells like Children & Portrait of an American Family

Another of my favourite players who is often forgetten is Tracy "G" Grijalva. He was in Dio's band in the early 90's he played on Angry Machines and Strange Highways as well as being in WWIII with Mandy Lion.


----------



## Solodini (Jul 1, 2020)

Kaki King
 

Mike Keneally.


----------



## Crundles (Jul 3, 2020)

I've been really digging Dean Lamb (Archspire)'s content recently. Not even that much the music, even thought Relentless Mutation is wild, but just his general youtube content. I also have some of his guitar lesson vids, they're pretty neat.

Also since the internet has more or less broken my ability to determine popularity, did y'all know Marshall Harrison is a *god damn beast*? He's a fusion dude, so his actual music is not exactly my jam, but his technique is just insane.

I don't know how to link timestamped videos so just check the below from 2 minutes onward:


----------



## aesthyrian (Jul 8, 2020)

Since every guitarist in this thread is pretty well, popular I guess I'll throw in my pick as well.

Ro from I Built The Sky. He has phenomenal chops, an amazing sense of melody and phrasing, and just writes super fun and enjoyable music with the catchiest melodies. His acoustic and sorta indie rock work is also really cool and shows another side of his playing and writing.

Australia has something in their water, and it's creating amazing musicians haha


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 8, 2020)

Great thread! Lots of awesome players mentioned, and hails to those mentioning: Joe Haley, Mike Keneally, Roy Clark, Diego Sanchez, Leon Macey, Ty Tabor, and Terrance Hobbs.

I have a few that come to mind, but I’ll start with an often not mentioned legend: Mike Scaccia of Rigor Mortis and Ministry. He’s THE god of tremolo picking and a hell of great overall player, gone way too soon and tragically. Behold:


----------



## Masoo2 (Jul 8, 2020)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> a2c of Mintjam and G5 Project



I'll double down on this and say everyone in the G5 and G.O.D. camp deserves to be mentioned, but my personal favorite is Yamato Masaoka.



That solo at 1:50 is my all time favorite guitar solo







I wish I could find more music like this, outside of G5, G.O.D., and what I've heard of their other projects (very little out there except from Godspeed aka Masahiro Aoki) I haven't found anything else that sounds quite like it. I've had friends compare it to music from Japanese games and anime which doesn't seem too far off base, but no specific projects or artists could ever be drawn up as similar enough to look into.

I'd encourage anyone on here to give the G5 Project and Guitarists on Demand albums a listen, seriously amazing collection of some of the most criminally underrated guitarists out there, with all but one (Alfie Bradic) coming out of Japan.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 9, 2020)

Masoo2 said:


> I wish I could find more music like this, outside of G5, G.O.D., and what I've heard of their other projects (very little out there except from Godspeed aka Masahiro Aoki) I haven't found anything else that sounds quite like it. I've had friends compare it to music from Japanese games and anime which doesn't seem too far off base, but no specific projects or artists could ever be drawn up as similar enough to look into.
> 
> I'd encourage anyone on here to give the G5 Project and Guitarists on Demand albums a listen, seriously amazing collection of some of the most criminally underrated guitarists out there, with all but one (Alfie Bradic) coming out of Japan.



You're in luck. Satoshi Oka is releasing a solo album. Even has Yas Nomura on some tracks.



Do check out The Resonance Project (Yas's band). I've been harping on and on about since I found out Mateus Asato was a guest on their album.

Also Dylan Reavey is also an official member (Aussie represent!). Expect him and another guy who just joined Jiro, on the next album.

You can also check out my stuff too...  It's more or less in the same style as these guys.


----------



## kamello (Jul 9, 2020)

Frostbite said:


> Pierre and Quentin from Kadinja are fucking nuts. Recently discovered them and I'm not a massive fan of the vocals but the guitar work is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> The outro riff puts me in stank face every time




Pierre is fucking insane, I first heard him jamming with Zytecki and I was blown away


----------



## JouniK86 (Jul 9, 2020)

This 16-year-old Russian guy came out of nowhere. 




Also Tom Quayle, Tore Østby and Kristian Niemann don't get enough recognition from their peculiarly innovative styles.


----------



## rokket2005 (Jul 9, 2020)

I don't know if Christophe Godin has been mentioned, but he is a madman.


----------



## stinkoman (Jul 9, 2020)

I been listening to a lot of Helms Alee so Ben Verellen.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 9, 2020)

JouniK86 said:


> This 16-year-old Russian guy came out of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude looks like David Koresh. Lol


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 9, 2020)

Brandon Small (Dethklok, Galactikon)

Haven't seen his name thrown out (althought I can't see youtube video here so maybe I missed it), but even if Dethklok is a fictional band for a tv cartoon, its one of the band I just can't get tired of listening to. Even love both Galactikon's albums.

Pat Loisel (Augury)

Seen him live a couple of time. The fact that he can play the super technical songs and fucking sing in the same time, its mind-blowing


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 9, 2020)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Great thread! Lots of awesome players mentioned, and hails to those mentioning: Joe Haley, Mike Keneally, Roy Clark, Diego Sanchez, Leon Macey, Ty Tabor, and Terrance Hobbs.
> 
> I have a few that come to mind, but I’ll start with an often not mentioned legend: Mike Scaccia of Rigor Mortis and Ministry. He’s THE god of tremolo picking and a hell of great overall player, gone way too soon and tragically. Behold:




Well... Ty Tabor WAS very famous... about 20 years ago lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 9, 2020)

John Gallagher from Dying Fetus

The dude absolutely rips, has both his own instantly recognizable tone and style on both lead and rhythm. Few DM guitarists have such a sense of groove and can shred you under the table.

He was also combing hardcore with metal before it was cool, and coming from the metal side. 

Growls like a motherfucker too.


----------



## gabito (Jul 10, 2020)

JouniK86 said:


> This 16-year-old Russian guy came out of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That kid's playing is insane.

OT: Andreas Kisser (Sepultura), Alex Skolnick (OK, everybody here knows who he is, but he's not mentioned that often), Joe Haley (Psycroptic), Joseph Andreoli (Giraffes? Giraffes!), Tom Klimchuck (Pro-Pain, I still love the riffs and solos from Foul Taste of Freedom).


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 10, 2020)

Here's one that I NEVER hear about: Tim Collis from TTNG. Dude has an awesome sense of melody and he was doing the whole techy-indie thing long before Yvette Young or Josh Martin or CHON.
Animals is still one of my favorite albums of all time. Such a killer album from start to finish. It has groove, killer melodies and stays fresh all the way through.





John and Kyle from The Sword.
Their earlier albums were very Thin Lizzy/Manowar/High on Fire esque but they have a huge range. I mean they jumped from viking metal on Age of Winters to space thrash on Apocryphon to country on High/Low Country and then back to sludgy/doomy riffs on the last album. Super underrated riffs in their earlier albums.
Also John from Baroness did the cover art for their first album.



Mike from Russian Circles. He's so damn good at creating a wall of sound and different layers, and his playing is always tight.
https://youtu.be/noApRfRztHs


----------



## Kwert (Jul 10, 2020)

In terms of tight rhythm playing in a metal context, Blasphemer and Obsidian C (of Keep of Kalessin) don't get mentioned very often. Killer riffs, and super tight playing. The main riff in KoK's Vengeance Rising in sync with the double kicks always amps me up.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 10, 2020)

Kwert said:


> In terms of tight rhythm playing in a metal context, Blasphemer and Obsidian C (of Keep of Kalessin) don't get mentioned very often. Killer riffs, and super tight playing. The main riff in KoK's Vengeance Rising in sync with the double kicks always amps me up.



His rhythm playing is so unique, it has an almost flamenco feel to it. It's about time for them to release some new material too.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 10, 2020)

This guy's a local here and is an absolute ripper.


----------



## Kwert (Jul 10, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> His rhythm playing is so unique, it has an almost flamenco feel to it. It's about time for them to release some new material too.





His picking is just insane.

Another underrated guitarist I'd like to add is Mick Barr (Ocrilim, Krallice). He's a ridiculous player, and a really nice fellow. Had a chance to meet him a couple years back when we were playing a bunch of his composed music for piano trio, string trio and string quartet and he also did a solo set of Ocrilim material.


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> His rhythm playing is so unique, it has an almost flamenco feel to it. It's about time for them to release some new material too.



Speaking of flamenco, how about Joey Eppard? God damn do I wish 3 would make another album like "The End Has Begun" but I'm pretty sure that project is all but dead at this point.

The stuff he's ripping through after the 1 minute mark is just like, god damn dude


----------



## rokket2005 (Jul 11, 2020)

Emil Werstler


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jul 14, 2020)

*Rabea Massaad*
He's a riff monster and a great shredder with great feel and great note choices.


*Conor McGouran*
Played on the last Xerath album. Great tone and amazing solos.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jul 15, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Here's one that I NEVER hear about: Tim Collis from TTNG. Dude has an awesome sense of melody and he was doing the whole techy-indie thing long before Yvette Young or Josh Martin or CHON.
> Animals is still one of my favorite albums of all time. Such a killer album from start to finish. It has groove, killer melodies and stays fresh all the way through.
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I agree Tim Collis is a beast. He's still one of the best I've heard in the genre. 
Even as a metal head, I can appreciate the creativity of what mathrock guitarists are doing. If I'm being honest I find mathrock in general to be a lot more interesting to listen to than a lot of metal. There's definitely a lot of underappreciated guitarists in some of these bands.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 2, 2020)

Molly Tuttle. She's mostly a bluegrass player but she has some great chops and her picking is top notch.

also Billy strings, who's a really great flatpicker as well


----------



## MFB (Aug 2, 2020)

Molly's _Rise_ EP is fantastic, I haven't given her full album nearly as much attention as I have that EP


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 2, 2020)

Doyle Wolfgang Von Frankenstein. Just writes fun riffs, and punishes the instrument.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 2, 2020)

Blytheryn said:


> Doyle Wolfgang Von Frankenstein. Just writes fun riffs, and punishes the instrument.


I'm surprised those Frankenbeasts he apparently built himself aren't in worse shape than they are. They have some damage and used home repair materials to fix them, but that only furthers than Frankenstein nature of his persona.


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 2, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm surprised those Frankenbeasts he apparently built himself aren't in worse shape than they are. They have some damage and used home repair materials to fix them, but that only furthers than Frankenstein nature of his persona.



Oh totally. Apparently they’re immensely heavy too. I think it’s like a carbon fiber neck and bolt on wings or something. I’d love own one, not the knockoff Oktober guitars one though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 2, 2020)

Blytheryn said:


> Oh totally. Apparently they’re immensely heavy too. I think it’s like a carbon fiber neck and bolt on wings or something. I’d love own one, not the knockoff Oktober guitars one though.


Graphite. The Oktober guitars one is barely even like it. The only similarities are the vague shape (and I don't think the dimensions are correct) of the body and the headstock. Doyle himself said that the dude isn't making them how he wants them lol.

The cool thing is (aside from them being heavy as fuck) is the wings can be removed and replaced when they are too fucked to be repaired again.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 2, 2020)

Also, his amp rig set up is apparently equally as weird.


----------



## Mechayoshi (Aug 2, 2020)

Paul Nowoczynski of Abnegation and Creation Is Crucifixion. I love his distinctive style and his playing of a Charvel fusion made me want and eventually aquire one.

ETA: Pitchshifter's early lead player back when they imitated Godflesh. I still trying to copy whatever synth like modulation sound and harmonics he'd used.


----------



## swollseyba (Aug 3, 2020)

Greg Kubacki from Car Bomb
Michael Hoggard from Ulcerate
Gunface from the Red Chord (and also I guess Umbra Vitae)
*Chris* "OJ" Ojeda from Byzantine
Kyle Rasmussen from Vitriol makes the best faces for sure.
Antoine and Sebastien from Ion D
Christopher Bradley from Beneath the Massacre

Josh Travis of course...

I know this one doesn't count but, I gotta say Keith Merrow too. I have really ejoyed his comeback to the youtubes. He has me GASing for a PRS Archon, though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 10, 2020)

Teppei from Thrice. Teppei gets zero cred for his ability to write sick riffs. All the stuff on Artist in the Ambulance/Illusion of Safety/Identity Crisis was killer. Even the later stuff on Vheissu/Alchemy Index/Major Minor/TBEITBN/Palms has a lot of really memorable riffs.


----------



## coreysMonster (Sep 10, 2020)

Eric Mongrain



And of course my man Achokarlos



I could listen to both of these guys play for hours.


----------



## Bogner (Sep 10, 2020)

I liked Pat...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2020)

Bogner said:


> I liked Pat...




I wonder how he's doing. For awhile Paul's wife was giving updates, then it just stopped.


----------



## Bogner (Sep 10, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wonder how he's doing. For awhile Paul's wife was giving updates, then it just stopped.


I am curious as well. That whole thing was just bizarre and really sad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2020)

Bogner said:


> I am curious as well. That whole thing was just bizarre and really sad.



Yeah, dude lost everything. 

I've heard anecdotes of people seeing him around, acting somewhat normal and seemingly okay, but nothing confirmed.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 11, 2020)

What happened?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What happened?



Dude had some sort of psychotic break/episode. Lit his (rented) house on fire, broke into the neighbors' place naked. 

Police had to tase him. Put on psyche hold and suicide watch. 

It was all over the "metal" news sites about this time last year.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 11, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dude had some sort of psychotic break/episode. Lit his (rented) house on fire, broke into the neighbors' place naked.
> 
> Police had to tase him. Put on psyche hold and suicide watch.
> 
> It was all over the "metal" news sites about this time last year.


Ah, wasn't he on drugs or something?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ah, wasn't he on drugs or something?



That was the speculation, but his court documents said he would be released pending a drug test and he wound up being released. Paul's wife seemed to hint at it being a psychological/medical issue.


----------



## brector (Sep 11, 2020)

Sean Lane


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 11, 2020)

Well I feel like none of the guitarists I liek are popular, but theyre all popular here  For me it's Ryan Morgan from Misery Signals, and if Michael Romeo from Symphony X isnt considered popular hes in there. I know alot of people can shred but I always like that fantasy power metal style lead playing over the more fusiony stuff so I really liked Peter Joseph from the Absence in fact I would say I view him as the most underrated metal guitarist ever cause I feel like despite being in mid-market band before falling off the face of the earth he was seriously up there with Michael Romeo, Tosin Abasi, John Petrucci etc in the sense that he had a style that was uniquely his and very melodic but still shockingly technical shredding.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Sep 11, 2020)

My favorite players aren’t very mainstream popular in general, but they still get respect. AJ Minette, Christian Muenzner, and Mathieu Pascal are probably my top 3. I also really liked the style Kris Norris brought to Darkest Hour back in the day. I never really got into any of their music after he left, nor did I get into his solo stuff. Ryan Knight era Black Dahlia was also a personal favorite.


----------



## gunch (Sep 12, 2020)

Kelly Shaefer honestly. Piece of Time/UP days he played rhythm, right?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 12, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dude had some sort of psychotic break/episode. Lit his (rented) house on fire, broke into the neighbors' place naked.
> 
> Police had to tase him. Put on psyche hold and suicide watch.
> 
> It was all over the "metal" news sites about this time last year.



Yeah..poor baby.

As far as I know he lived alone and is the only member of CC who's unmarried and whatnot. I guess there was no one around to really catch stuff like this and get him some help. I hope he's okay and that he comes back to the band..because at this point what else can he do?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah..poor baby.
> 
> As far as I know he lived alone and is the only member of CC who's unmarried and whatnot. I guess there was no one around to really catch stuff like this and get him some help. I hope he's okay and that he comes back to the band..because at this point what else can he do?



You never know what's actually happening behind the scenes, but publicly the band members and their families seem to be super supportive.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 12, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You never know what's actually happening behind the scenes, but publicly the band members and their families seem to be super supportive.



I can imagine if this is the first real psychotic break he's had he's just as afraid and confused as everyone else. It's good to know they are supportive because he definitely needs that


----------



## Bogner (Sep 12, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You never know what's actually happening behind the scenes, but publicly the band members and their families seem to be super supportive.


I would love to hear some good news on this and see something come about with Pat being back in the band. That would probably help him a great deal having that source for creativity and an outlet for something meaningful to do. I would imagine isolation and down time being a tough hill to climb in his position.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2020)

Bogner said:


> I would love to hear some good news on this and see something come about with Pat being back in the band. That would probably help him a great deal having that source for creativity and an outlet for something meaningful to do. I would imagine isolation and down time being a tough hill to climb in his position.



I'll have to see if I can find it again, but Corpsegrinder was saying that he's not out of the band and they would never consider firing him. I believe Rutan has also mentioned that he's a "fill in" not a "replacement".


----------



## Bogner (Sep 12, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll have to see if I can find it again, but Corpsegrinder was saying that he's not out of the band and they would never consider firing him. I believe Rutan has also mentioned that he's a "fill in" not a "replacement".


I am aware of that. I didn't speak properly when I said back in the band. I meant seeing him back playing with the band etc and being involved etc. I would be thrilled from a quick video of him even playing guitar at this point. I am sure he is but anything bridging that cap would be awesome.


----------



## BenjaminW (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm not sure if he's been mentioned on this thread, but Steve Lukather is really underrated in my opinion. Just like my other favorite Neal Schon, Steve can play just about anything and if you dig deeper into Toto's discography, you can find some really hidden gems that show how great Steve can be.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 12, 2020)

So unpopular that I forgot to bring him up. 

Mark McGee of Vicious Rumors (the dude with the graphic Ibanez RGR).


----------



## budda (Sep 12, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> I'm not sure if he's been mentioned on this thread, but Steve Lukather is really underrated in my opinion. Just like my other favorite Neal Schon, Steve can play just about anything and if you dig deeper into Toto's discography, you can find some really hidden gems that show how great Steve can be.



Two guys with sigs are underrated?


----------



## BenjaminW (Sep 12, 2020)

budda said:


> Two guys with sigs are underrated?


Ok well I didn't mean just name wise, I was focusing on their playing because you honestly don't really hear people rave about their playing in the same way you would with like EVH or Jimi Hendrix for example. I could totally be wrong but that's just where I come from.


----------



## Kobalt (Sep 12, 2020)

HoneyNut said:


> Rob Arnold (ex Chimera)


Ditt...fucking...o

And Matt DeVries as well, I count them as a pair.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Sep 12, 2020)

Clint Lowery


----------



## aesthyrian (Sep 13, 2020)

Watching this play through and having accidentally seen ERRA live a few times, I gotta mentioned Jesse Cash. I rarely if ever hear his name brought up but he can play his ass off, writes some really cool parts, and sings on top of that.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 13, 2020)

My vote goes to Mike DeWolf of Taproot...his ability to write both thick, heavy, slamming riffs, as well as beautiful textures and clean stuff, and then mix it all together into one seamless package is pretty astoundng, at least to this guy haha.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 13, 2020)

gunch said:


> Kelly Shaefer honestly. Piece of Time/UP days he played rhythm, right?



Yup, and I believe even now (or y'know, when they were first coming back and making Jupiter), he still writes and plays a whole bunch of parts on record. He just doesn't play live due to tendenitis and carpal tunnel.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Sep 13, 2020)

@aesthyrian Totally agreed on Jesse. Although it would be nice if he had some playthroughs without cuts where his guitar was easier to hear in the live setting. Either way, I know he can pull this stuff off live, saw them up in Baltimore last year. Actually ran into Jesse in a bar near the venue just before the show -- nice guy.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 13, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> Yup, and I believe even now (or y'know, when they were first coming back and making Jupiter), he still writes and plays a whole bunch of parts on record. He just doesn't play live due to tendenitis and carpal tunnel.



Plus he was in the band Neurotica, which appeals to my nu-metal sensibilities nicely!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm sure he's probably relatively popular in Japan, but Kyoji Yamamoto (Bow Wow/Vow Wow, solo) is pretty great.


----------



## cardinal (Sep 14, 2020)

Does ISAO count? In the US at least. I assume that's him all over Baby Metal's Metal Galaxy which has some great stuff.


----------

